# Husqvarna 350bf vs 350bt



## egraham (May 15, 2016)

Can someone tell me the difference between the 2? Are these good machines for a homeowner?

Or should I buy a stihl br350?


Thanks


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 15, 2016)

I don't know the difference between those two but the 150BT is the same engine. I did some googling and found an article: http://www.infobarrel.com/husqvarna_150bt_vs_350bt that says the only difference between the 150BT and the 350BT is the tube end. I looked at the IPL's on Partstree and this is true, the 150BT has a different number for its end tube. The cylinder, fan and muffler is the same on all three models. Go by your local Northern Tool and see if they have this: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200474696_200474696

Make sure the carb is adjustable. The low needle is in the top of the carb and it may have a high on the back, near the fuel barb. Not all have the high speed needle, so make sure you see a little white plug in a hole near the brass fuel barbs. It is easy to spot, once you know what to look for.


----------



## egraham (May 15, 2016)

Thanks. I have a 150bt now. It is almost dead and was wanting to upgrade


----------



## ANewSawyer (May 16, 2016)

Hmm, not sure that you will find the Husky 350 to be that much of an upgrade. IDK about the Stihl because I am not a Stihl fan. Parts availability is my issue, I don't like driving to a dealer. Back to the topic, I would shop around first. It seems to me that the Shindaiwa EB802RT is semi cheap from my local dealer: http://www.shindaiwa-usa.com/Products/Blowers/EB802RT.aspx I can't remember how much it was but it was under $500. Last year, Husqvarna ran a 20 % off sale on black friday and Redmax, who makes Husky blowers, ran a sale too. If you can wait, there might be some good deals this fall. I would like a bigger backpack, but since muffler modding mine, I haven't found it overmatched. I used it 4 weeks ago to blow leaves out of overgrown flowerbed. Worked just fine, but it is a little bit slow when the piles of leaves are up to my waist and 5 feet wide. I just have to have patience.


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 17, 2016)

Just at a quick glance of t he Husqvarna site:
It appears that the "bt" and "bf" are just designators of the throttle location.

BT- tube mounted
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/leaf-blowers/350bt/965877502/
BF - frame mounted.
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/leaf-blowers/350bf/965877701/

You'll want to check if the tube throttle has a way to set/hold the throttle at whatever desired speed, you need.
Having to constantly squeeze a trigger, as you move leaves
will get tiresome rapidly!

I've only run my Echo units, Thus I can Not speak to the ergonomics of the Huskys.
But I much prefer the tube throttle.
I like the trigger action on the hand grip vs the friction set lever on the arm type throttle.

I think it's Handier, easier to control when working around the yard.
You have a free hand for grabbing limbs or vines or carrying something.

Remember, this is an Echo unit. The Husky may be just great!
With the throttle arm up, I find that I hang up the throttle arm inside the strap, when slipping the blower over my shoulders, about half the times I grab it.
But this is all just a matter of how I pick it up and try to slip into it.
Someone else may *never* have it happen to them.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (May 17, 2016)

LegDeLimber said:


> You'll want to check if the tube throttle has a way to set/hold the throttle at whatever desired speed, you need. Having to constantly squeeze a trigger, as you move leaves will get tiresome rapidly!


There is a throttle control as well as a trigger on the 350BT.


----------

